# The Batman Animated Series - Opening Title "Mockup"



## Brad Laforme (May 2, 2017)

Hi Folks !!
I'm a big fan of BTAS from 90s that's why I maded this little mockup of this fantastic serie timeless for me.

I hope you remaind some good moment from your childhood for some people like me.
Enjoy !

_"Updated version 3"_


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 2, 2017)

Aw man, that show was amazing and this sounds good and fun!


----------



## Brad Laforme (May 2, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Aw man, that show was amazing and this sounds good and fun!


Yes i hope one day we could see again something like this !!!!
Thx so much !
The mixing for this track is very complicated if you have somme advices or tips i'm Aware.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 2, 2017)

Brad Laforme said:


> Yes i hope one day we could see again something like this !!!!
> Thx so much !
> The mixing for this track is very complicated if you have somme advices or tips i'm Aware.



It was wonderful reliving those shows and how much I liked them back in the day. I still tune in on occasion 

And thanks so much for such a kind offer!


----------



## novaburst (May 2, 2017)

POW !!!


----------



## Brad Laforme (May 3, 2017)

novaburst said:


> POW !!!


Thx Novaburst !


----------



## WhiteNoiz (May 3, 2017)

It sounds very processed/compressed/squashed to me. Mostly the brass and perc. Like it's coming out of a broken speaker or something. Also, everything sits on top of everything and I can't focus. Phrasing seems problematic, too. Hard to tell where lines start and end. Good effort overall though.


----------



## Brad Laforme (May 3, 2017)

WhiteNoiz said:


> It sounds very processed/compressed/squashed to me. Mostly the brass and perc. Like it's coming out of a broken speaker or something. Also, everything sits on top of everything and I can't focus. Phrasing seems problematic, too. Hard to tell where lines start and end. Good effort overall though.


Ho very sorry I don't check my video before i post !
Big mistake of my part it's a wrong version of the track 
now that must be less break your speakers i think ?
I hope that better ?


----------



## AdamAlake (May 3, 2017)

Great mockup, have you seen this?


----------



## Brad Laforme (May 3, 2017)

AdamAlake said:


> Great mockup, have you seen this?



Thx adam !
Nop, if i had known this 
I would have a little less difficult to decipher the score !

Big Thx and i will keep that in a corner !


----------



## WhiteNoiz (May 3, 2017)

Brad Laforme said:


> I hope that better ?


Yeah, that's better. A couple minor things still, but nice. (Don't wanna nitpick)


----------



## Brad Laforme (May 4, 2017)

WhiteNoiz said:


> Yeah, that's better. A couple minor things still, but nice. (Don't wanna nitpick)


Ok thx 
if you have some couple of time 
i want to know what you would change ?


----------



## WhiteNoiz (May 5, 2017)

Brad Laforme said:


> Ok thx
> if you have some couple of time
> i want to know what you would change ?



Uh, ok, it's really small things: I feel the woods are a bit too wet, the violins seem to be more upfront than the rest of the orchestra (drier and somewhat misplaced), the horns have a bit obvious staccatissimo and pronounced quality to them when they should be more connected (don't think you have much control over that - 0:20-0:22 mostly), the last triplet of the trumpets at 0:29 is kinda delayed and the piano is kinda buried (along with other small bits) and clashing with the low perc (although that's not necessarily bad, since it's more of a bed). 

I don't think I'd have noticed those that much if I happened to listen to this at random without the context though, so I think it'd be more beneficial if you spent your energy on something else. But, well, if this helps in any way, too...


----------



## Brad Laforme (May 6, 2017)

WhiteNoiz said:


> Uh, ok, it's really small things: I feel the woods are a bit too wet, the violins seem to be more upfront than the rest of the orchestra (drier and somewhat misplaced), the horns have a bit obvious staccatissimo and pronounced quality to them when they should be more connected (don't think you have much control over that - 0:20-0:22 mostly), the last triplet of the trumpets at 0:29 is kinda delayed and the piano is kinda buried (along with other small bits) and clashing with the low perc (although that's not necessarily bad, since it's more of a bed).
> 
> I don't think I'd have noticed those that much if I happened to listen to this at random without the context though, so I think it'd be more beneficial if you spent your energy on something else. But, well, if this helps in any way, too...


BIg thanks WhiteNoiz for your time and i will try fix like a can for the next time !


----------

